# Appli et GPS Apple Watch



## cam76 (23 Septembre 2016)

Salut à tous ! 
Adepte des sports nautiques (Surf, windsurf, kitesurf, ...) j'attendais l'apple watch Serie 2 avec impatience pour l'utilisation dans un milieu aquatique et utilisation des données GPS.
Maintenant que j'ai la montre devant moi, je me rend compte finalement qu'il n'y a pas bcp d'app avec lesquelles je pourrais utiliser (ou extraire) les données GPS pour analyser mes pratiques sportives ...
(trace ok avec l'appli exercice, mais je voudrais aussi avoir la Vmax, la Vmoyenne, la V sur une trace, etc ...)
Ai je loupé un quelque chose ou dois je regretter de ne pas m'etre tourné vers une watch Garmin :/ ?


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Septembre 2016)

Il faut attendre que les développeurs proposent des applications tirant parti des fonctions du GPS de la montre, car elle vient de sortir.


----------



## iPoriel (24 Septembre 2016)

Salut @cam76 ! 

Je possède une Apple Watch Série et j'ai mon job d'été avec tout l'été : Moniteur de planche à voile ! 

Pas de soucis avec l'eau, par contre niveau calorie c'est pas ça du tout. Elle ne reconnais pas bien les sports que je pratique : Planche à voile, Tennis pareil et surf. Alors quand je vois dans la vidéo d'apple du tennis et du surf, je me dit que c'était mieux ! Seulement, j'hésitais à acheter un GPS pour la planche, car quand je vois que la nouvelle a un GPS intégré ! Si ya pas d'application qui arrive, j'en ferais une  Ce qui m'embête c'est savoir quelque chose sur le poignet alors que j'ai déjà un chrono (pour les départs de régate.). 

En tout cas, ça peut être génial pour le sport. C'est vraiment ça qui me donne envie de basculer sur cette Série 2.


----------



## Siciliano (25 Septembre 2016)

Hello ! 

J'attends également des applications qui vont utiliser le GPS de la watch, histoire que je le lâche le téléphone pendant mon running.
Parce que avoir un + pour courir, c'est pas top


----------



## cam76 (27 Septembre 2016)

Etonnant qu'aucun éditeur ne se soit déjà mis dans cette niche ...


----------



## Siciliano (27 Septembre 2016)

Oui! Je pensais que les applications phares (runkeeper, Runtastic, strava et autres) ne perdraient pas de temps! 

En tout cas, comme je fais seulement de la course à pied, je me rends compte qu'au final l'application Exercice est bien, mais c'est vrai que ça manque un peu de détails par rapport à d'autres applications... 

Wait and see!


----------



## cam76 (28 Septembre 2016)

Je fais aussi un peu de running et je lance systematiquement Exercice et Runtastic. On ne peux pas nier que Runtastic à une analyse bien plus developpé que Exercice ! nottament sur la carte GPS qui balise les km avec le petit tableau qui permet de voir sur quel km tu as été le plus performant. 
J'espere ne pas trop "Wait" et j'espere pouvoir "see" rapidement


----------



## fousfous (28 Septembre 2016)

Bah sur exercice aussi tu vois les performances sur les kilomètres


----------



## cam76 (28 Septembre 2016)

Bah non, sur la carte GPS tu ne vois pas a quoi correspond le km 6 par ex


----------



## synapse19 (3 Novembre 2016)

Pour ce qui est des activités multi Sportive, rien ne vaut pour l 'instant la Garmin Fenix 3 !!!


----------



## christdx (10 Novembre 2016)

c'est pareil pour moi j'ai toujours la Fenix 3...
Je comprends pas non plus pourquoi sur toutes les app sportives ils affichent toujours l'allure et non la vitesse (en km/h).


----------

